# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  درخواست سورس نرم افزار

## tarfhamed

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من یک سورس نرم افزار نیاز دارم که بیاد اطلاعات یک عکس رو ذخیره کنه مثلا فرض کنید درون یک عکس 3 نفر هستند 
بعد ما بیام تعریف کنیم که نفر اول به طور مثال علی هست و نفر دوم محمد و نفر سوم رضا بعد یک سری دیگه اطلاعات همچون این عکس
کجا گرفته شده و یا اطلاعات در مورد عکس رو توضیح داده بشه اینا رو یکی یکی عکس ها رو وارد می کنیم ولی بعد برای گزارش گیری
کسی که عکس رو باز کرد مثلا اگه رفت روی اسم علی یک دایره دور سر علی تو عکس بکشه و یا برعکس اگه موس رو برد توی عکس و روی علی نگه داشت اسمشو
بزنه آیا همچین نرم افزاری آماده هست؟ و آیا سورس همچنین نرم افزاری هست؟ و همچنین برنامه نویسی همچین نرم افزاری سخته یا آسون؟
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من یک سورس نرم افزار نیاز دارم که بیاد اطلاعات یک عکس رو ذخیره کنه مثلا فرض کنید درون یک عکس 3 نفر هستند 
> بعد ما بیام تعریف کنیم که نفر اول به طور مثال علی هست و نفر دوم محمد و نفر سوم رضا بعد یک سری دیگه اطلاعات همچون این عکس
> کجا گرفته شده و یا اطلاعات در مورد عکس رو توضیح داده بشه اینا رو یکی یکی عکس ها رو وارد می کنیم ولی بعد برای گزارش گیری
> کسی که عکس رو باز کرد مثلا اگه رفت روی اسم علی یک دایره دور سر علی تو عکس بکشه و یا برعکس اگه موس رو برد توی عکس و روی علی نگه داشت اسمشو
> بزنه آیا همچین نرم افزاری آماده هست؟ و آیا سورس همچنین نرم افزاری هست؟ و همچنین برنامه نویسی همچین نرم افزاری سخته یا آسون؟
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید
> با تشکر


قطعا که سورس آماده نداره! یا اگر هم باشه مطمنا انقدر کامل نمیتونه باشه تازه اگر به زبانی که شما می خواهید نوشته شده باشه!
ولی در هرحال با پردازش تصویر به راحتی شدنی هست البته به شرط اینکه یک برنامه نویس مجرب برای شما این کار را انجام بده!
در صورتی که بخواهید من میتونم با زبان های ++C ویا MFC ویا JAVA ویا #C تحت ویندوز و یا لینوکس با opencv براتون انجام بدم در صورت تمایل بهم پیغام خصوصی بدید شرایط اش را عرض کنم

----------

